# I will draw your betta.



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Please post a picture of your betta and it's name and anything I should know.
Please 1 betta at a time.

Here are my latest works.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Scouts-Many-Marshes
Royal blue VT male. Both ventral fins are blue with a red core, and a white tip at the bottom. Eyes are amber coloured


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Coral my betta


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here are my two little dudes!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could you draw Ponyo?


----------

